# Questions on use of medicines



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

I had an expensive morning at the vet.  After reading of problems with others, I wanted to pick up some supplies to have on hand. Here's the scoop.

I took the neighbor's ND goat to the local vet today because of two lumps high on the udder below her vulva. The lumps are of equal size and a pencil distance apart. It seems one on each lobe, hard and easily moves when handled. I tried to get a picture but didnât show it at all. The doe will freshen Aug 3. The vet ran a fecal today and said, "all is well." 

I feared CL and was expecting him to take a sample. No previous CL on this farm. The vet said not CL - whew!!. 

1. He said it's probably an infection so he sold me a very expensive bottle of Excenel 50mg. to give her 1cc per 25-50 lbs body weight once daily.

2. OK, so to prepare for her kidding day, I bought a one liter plastic bottle of Cydectin Oral Drench (moxidectin) for Sheep...containing 0.1% moxidectin. Kills haemonchus adult and L4, among others. (I had used positive pellets to no avail)

Administration: Cydectin Oral Drench is ready-to-use. Administer 1mL per 11 lb (1mL per 5 kg) body weight into the mouth of the sheep using any standard drenching equipment.

3. I also wanted to get banamine, but instead he sold me VetONE Prevail (flunixin Meglumine) injection 100cc. give 1cc per 100 lbs body weight..

I bought a bottle of Thiamine JCL 3-5 cc once daily

He didnât have lactated ringers, and said that tubing electrolytes is just as effective.
He didnât think I needed dexamethazone (for brain swelling) because it can cause abortion and really should be administered by a vet.
He didnât have Bo-Se in stock and gave me a prescription.

1. Have you used Excenel as an antibiotic before?
2. Do I use this Cydectin the day she freshens?
3. Has anyone had experience with Flunixin instead of Banamine?



Paul


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, this will be interesting to learn from. FYI you can get the ringers from Hoggars, and if you do ever have to deal with polio, its advised by my vet to use vit e @ 1000 iu per 40lbs to help with any potential brain issues.
Its hard for most people to get an iv in a goat, and even harder to do sub q as there isnt allot of loose skin to work with, and those are the only reasons I could think of that you would say that about the ringers.

Is the new antibotic even freezable for long term storage?


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

Cannon_Farms said:


> Wow, this will be interesting to learn from. FYI you can get the ringers from Hoggars, and if you do ever have to deal with polio, its advised by my vet to use vit e @ 1000 iu per 40lbs to help with any potential brain issues.
> Its hard for most people to get an iv in a goat, and even harder to do sub q as there isnt allot of loose skin to work with, and those are the only reasons I could think of that you would say that about the ringers.
> 
> Is the new antibotic even freezable for long term storage?


Store between 68 - 77 degrees F.

I want to be prepared, so I'll order the ringers. tx. I don't think I'll have a problem with the IV.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Are the lumps abscesses? If so, don't rule out CL without a culture from the exudate.

Excenel aka Naxcel. Yes, I've used it before and I'm using it now on a doe. It's actually labeled for goats (can you believe that?!). It's a very powerful drug. Langston e Kika de la Garza Institute for Goat Research shows in theri table of drugs for goats to use 0.5-1 mg/lb IM. My vet just prescribed using 0.75ml for a 38-pound doe subQ. The formula on the bottle says it has 50mg/ml so that means she's getting 37.5mg, almost exactly 1 mg/lb. She gets it twice daily for 7 days and the medicine, once reconstituted with sterile water, is kept refrigerated. The vet's information appears to match Langston's information.


On the Cydectin Oral Drench for Sheep, I was looking for the mg/ml to be sure my conversion of dosages is correct. Langston again says to use 0.5 mg/kg but you have to know how much mg/ml is in there and then convert to pounds if you don't use kg. As I said on another thread, though, Langston's info. may be somewhat dated and it may also not be effective for your area. Best to fecal. Also, there is a label warning against using the moxidectin in pregnant or lactating does but I am not sure what goat folks have found about this.

Flunixin Meglumine is generic banamine. The dosage is the same as I use here, 1 ml/100 pounds.

Sometimes you can convince the vet to give you a single dose of something like the dex and label it "to be used only under the direction of a veterinarian". That just means that you call him and wake him up at 2AM and say, I think the goat needs dex, I have some, can I give them some and how much?


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

In dairy goats, there should be plenty of loose skin (that's part of their dairy character) so doing subq lactated ringers should be very easy, provided they aren't already severely dehydrated so the skin has shrunk (that would be extremely severe and probably a dead goat) and the needle is sharp. Be sure to warm the lactated ringer's to body temperature before using it *unless* you are trying to cool them down SLOWLY.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

> Has anyone had experience with Flunixin instead of Banamine?


Same drug, same mg/ml, same results...only LOTS cheaper.


----------

